

How Healthy Is Your Office? - aaronwhite
http://blog.boundless.com/post/27568122377/how-healthy-is-your-office

======
ciarog
"10. Allow Pets in the Office"

Wouldn't having dogs/cats/miscellaneous animals roaming the cube farms be in
breach of health and safety regulations? Think of all the lovely 'surprises'
people would find on the carpets.

Although, how about training all the dogs to bark whenever upper management
start talking?

------
autotravis
"2. Seek Natural Light"

I wish! The people I work with like to turn the lights off and work in the
dark. Depressing.

~~~
eperoumal
On the opposite, I work in an office with enormous windows, and people always
turn the light on even if the sun is bright and shinning outside. SO
DEPRESSING.

~~~
ciarog
In my office they pull the blinds up fully which causes a huge glare on the
computer monitors!

